# Lawn Darts



## debodun (Sep 2, 2020)

This has been illegal for decades, but I have them. I remember my dad getting it back in the 70s. Can't put them out to sell because of that, but to toss them seems harsh for such a nostalgic game.



 I mean, we played with jacks as kids and look at all the sharp projections those had.  A trip with a handful of those could put a kids eye out or get stuck somewhere else.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2020)

I was spending the weekend with a friend in college and she managed to put a hole in the hood of her father's new pick'em'up truck with one of those.  End of the lawn darts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2020)

Only in America does the government protect us from lawn darts and allow us to own semi-automatic assault rifles. 

_"God bless America, my home sweet home ..."_ - Irving Berlin


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

OMG, those Lawn Darts bring back such great old memories for me! 

We played all the time! Never a close-call, never an incident. So much fun! Would jump at the opportunity to play again today!

Was just giving through to a little something related to Lawn Darts and the likes of. Back in the day everyone's yards were BIG, with all kinds of playing room, nowadays, lots are tiny, with nothing in the way of playable yards.

Please, take me back to the 70's!


----------



## Jules (Sep 2, 2020)

You can’t sell those darts, you may be able to donate them to museum.  Tax receipt?


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2020)

Like anything else, making them illegal is a knee-jerk solution to a few incidents where the equipment wasn't being used in the intended way. I've heard of some people being killed when the pointy end went through their skulls.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

All I know is, we were always super careful when we played.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 3, 2020)

A funny song about lawn darts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A funny song about lawn darts.


Thanks for the laugh, Asp!


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 5, 2020)

I had never heard of lawn darts but now they make a soft tip version and they are sold by Amazon!


----------



## macgeek (Sep 5, 2020)

they were dangerous if used improperly, but to make them illegal? that is ridiculous.


----------

